# HELP...looking for a cable to my helmet with mute button



## G8rplr92 (Nov 4, 2010)

I bought a HEAD helmet last year with the integrated speakers in the earpads. Its awesome but in order to change songs, volume, or mute I have to take my gloves off to go in my jacket to hit mute when my friends are trying to talk. I have been searching for a cable that connects to my ipod like Skull candy's and the RED helmets that have those kind of chords but I guess you cant just buy the chord... or can I??? Does anyone have an answer or am I going to have to buy the whole speaker set-up to get the chord with mute and volume control. That wouldn't be a big deal as they are only like $35, but I dont know if they will fit into my helmet. HELP, im heading out west in a week from FL and haven't thought about it until now.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been looking around on the web. Which cord are you looking for? If you just need the cord that controls the ipod, then you can get those at a lot of place. Do a google search for 'ipod control cable'. Make sure you get one with a male or female headphone plug/jack end so that you can still plug it into the speakers in your helmet.


G8rplr92 said:


> I bought a HEAD helmet last year with the integrated speakers in the earpads. Its awesome but in order to change songs, volume, or mute I have to take my gloves off to go in my jacket to hit mute when my friends are trying to talk. I have been searching for a cable that connects to my ipod like Skull candy's and the RED helmets that have those kind of chords but I guess you cant just buy the chord... or can I??? Does anyone have an answer or am I going to have to buy the whole speaker set-up to get the chord with mute and volume control. That wouldn't be a big deal as they are only like $35, but I dont know if they will fit into my helmet. HELP, im heading out west in a week from FL and haven't thought about it until now.


----------



## G8rplr92 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I ended up buying a Scosche Tapline control adapter.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get the cable that goes from the IPOD to a helmet? My helmet has the built-in speakers and the cable should have a volume/mute button on it. The original one that I had is the Skullcandy control. Thanks.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazon.com: iLuv iEA15BLK iPod Remote with Third-party Headphones Adapter for VoiceOver (Black): Electronics

No mute button but it has volume buttons. I figure you can just turn the volume down fast when your friends trying to talk. Can be use with any headphones, helmet etc of your choice.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Warlord but I need 2 male ends. 1 to plug into the IPOD and 1 to plug into the built-in speakers on the helmet.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

raj0194 said:


> Anyone know where I can get the cable that goes from the IPOD to a helmet? My helmet has the built-in speakers and the cable should have a volume/mute button on it. The original one that I had is the Skullcandy control. Thanks.


Why cant you buy another Skullcandy cable? I bought one from them that has the volume/mute button, but the speakers are hardwired (they go into speaker compartments in my Sessions jacket collar). But when I was buying the setup they seemed to have lots of options. This shouldn't be a difficult item to find. :dunno:


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

surfinsnow said:


> Why cant you buy another Skullcandy cable? I bought one from them that has the volume/mute button, but the speakers are hardwired (they go into speaker compartments in my Sessions jacket collar). But when I was buying the setup they seemed to have lots of options. This shouldn't be a difficult item to find. :dunno:




I've looked all over for just the cable. If you have a link to where I can purchase it, please post it. I think I've seen the one that you have, they're called drop-ins or something. My speakers are already part of the earpieces, they don't come out. There is an RCA jack in the back of my left earpiece where the cable would plug into, then the cable runs to the volume\mute button and then down to the IPOD, where it plugs into the IPOD.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

raj0194 said:


> I've looked all over for just the cable. If you have a link to where I can purchase it, please post it. I think I've seen the one that you have, they're called drop-ins or something. My speakers are already part of the earpieces, they don't come out. There is an RCA jack in the back of my left earpiece where the cable would plug into, then the cable runs to the volume\mute button and then down to the IPOD, where it plugs into the IPOD.


As much as I hate to recommend going there...have you tried Radio Shack? If you're just looking for an 8mm-to-8mm, they should have 'em pretty cheap. I even bought a split 8mm-to-two 8mm, which might be what you're looking for. And I think there are at least two or three Radio Shacks in every town on the planet.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

surfinsnow said:


> As much as I hate to recommend going there...have you tried Radio Shack? If you're just looking for an 8mm-to-8mm, they should have 'em pretty cheap. I even bought a split 8mm-to-two 8mm, which might be what you're looking for. And I think there are at least two or three Radio Shacks in every town on the planet.


Thanks. I went to Radio Shack the other day and they did have a solution but I would have to buy 2 cables. One was an adapter and the other a cable with the volume control on it. It's a solution but was just hoping to avoid the 2 cables for fear of sound quality.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You're joking right? You're concerned about sound quality on your crappy earphones? Let me learn you something... unless you're rocking a set of over-the hear cans that cost ~$80 and listening to 320+ kbit mp4s or something, then I wouldn't worry about sound quality. The extra impedance from 3 extra ft of wire is negligible.

If you're having quality issues then its probably from the crap 128 bit mp3's you are listening to, or your garbage skull candy headphones


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> You're joking right? You're concerned about sound quality on your crappy earphones? Let me learn you something... unless you're rocking a set of over-the hear cans that cost ~$80 and listening to 320+ kbit mp4s or something, then I wouldn't worry about sound quality. The extra impedance from 3 extra ft of wire is negligible.
> 
> If you're having quality issues then its probably from the crap 128 bit mp3's you are listening to, or your garbage skull candy headphones



Yes sound quality. I'm not expecting to have the best sound by using helmet speakers, but I have had an issue with using a connector and it basically muted the sound. There was a huge difference in having one cable and having 2 cables.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> You're joking right? You're concerned about sound quality on your crappy earphones? Let me learn you something... unless you're rocking a set of over-the hear cans that cost ~$80 and listening to 320+ kbit mp4s or something, then I wouldn't worry about sound quality. The extra impedance from 3 extra ft of wire is negligible.
> 
> If you're having quality issues then its probably from the crap 128 bit mp3's you are listening to, or your garbage skull candy headphones


I was actually following this thread and found it useful. I modified some grado's to fit my lid, have a pocket amp, and 320 kbit mp4s, so I found it to be a valid question...


----------

